# Darrer / Últim



## Churchil

Bona nit, companys. Volia veure si em podieu resoldre un petit dubte que tinc amb els possibles matisos que diferencien l'ús d'aquests dos mots.

Es que he visto prou èmfasi en l'ús predominant de "darrer" en detriment del menys habitual "últim". Potser es perquè ho he llegit en fòrums nacionalistes on volien emprar la paraula més pròpia i distintiva per considerarla més catalana.

El meu dubte ve de les semblances que trobo amb el gallec (Derradeiro / Último), tanmateix, al gallec se diferencia entre l'ús dels dos mots. "Derradeiro" dona una sensació de ésser quelcom definitiu, i no succeeix el mateix amb "Último".

Per exemple: 

"_A última fin de semana fomos cear fora_" (*L'últim cap de setmana vam anar dinar fora)* Hi haurà més setmanes i cap de setmanes i faran altres coses, en principi no és definitiu.

"_Foi o seu derradeiro verán en Nigrán, morreu o 25 de setembro_" (*Vaig ésser el seu darrer estiu a Nigrán, vaig morir el 25 de setembre*). No hi haurà més estius per a ell, ha sigut el definitiu

En català, llavors, existeix aquest matís o es poden bescanviar sense problemes per fer-los servir indistintament?


----------



## Lurrezko

Per a mi són totalment intercanviables i les faig servir totes dues. A part d'això, aquesta dèria d'identificar com a terme més "propi" el que menys se sembla al castellà sempre l'he trobat una poca-soltada.

Salut


----------



## Rintoul

Churchil said:


> Bona nit, companys. Volia veure si em podieu resoldre un petit dubte que tinc amb els possibles matisos que diferencien l'ús d'aquests dos mots.
> 
> Es que he visto prou èmfasi en l'ús predominant de "darrer" en detriment del menys habitual "últim". Potser es perquè ho he llegit en fòrums nacionalistes on volien emprar la paraula més pròpia i distintiva per considerarla més catalana.
> 
> El meu dubte ve de les semblances que trobo amb el gallec (Derradeiro / Último), tanmateix, al gallec se diferencia entre l'ús dels dos mots. "Derradeiro" dona una sensació de ésser quelcom definitiu, i no succeeix el mateix amb "Último".
> 
> Per exemple:
> 
> "_A última fin de semana fomos cear fora_" (*L'últim cap de setmana vam anar dinar fora)* Hi haurà més setmanes i cap de setmanes i faran altres coses, en principi no és definitiu.
> 
> "_Foi o seu derradeiro verán en Nigrán, morreu o 25 de setembro_" (*Vaig ésser el seu darrer estiu a Nigrán, vaig morir el 25 de setembre*). No hi haurà més estius per a ell, ha sigut el definitiu
> 
> En català, llavors, existeix aquest matís o es poden bescanviar sense problemes per fer-los servir indistintament?



D'acord amb en Lurrezco que són intercanviables gairebé al 100% _darrer _i _últim.  
_
Per altra banda, permet-me un parell d'observacions al teu gairebé perfecte text:

- "Dinar" és menjar l'àpat central del dia. El que en castellà és "cenar" i en gallec, pel que veig, "cear", es diu en català "sopar"   

- "Vaig" és la forma de la primera persona. Seria doncs "va ésser el seu darrer estiu, va morir ...")

Hi ha algun altre petit detall, però en general el teu català és excel.lent !


----------



## Churchil

Rintoul said:


> D'acord amb en Lurrezco que són intercanviables gairebé al 100% _darrer _i _últim.
> _
> Per altra banda, permet-me un parell d'observacions al teu gairebé perfecte text:
> 
> - "Dinar" és menjar l'àpat central del dia. El que en castellà és "cenar" i en gallec, pel que veig, "cear", es diu en català "sopar"
> 
> - "Vaig" és la forma de la primera persona. Seria doncs "va ésser el seu darrer estiu, va morir ...")
> 
> Hi ha algun altre petit detall, però en general el teu català és excel.lent !



Gràcies, company, me n'he adonat rellegint adés. He badat una miqueta, perquè sé que "cenar" és "*sopar*", i no pas "_dinar_". L'errada de "*vaig*", tanmateix, es prou greu.  Assajaré d'escriure millor la propera vegada.


Us agraeixo els aclariments rebuts en relació al meu dubte.


----------



## Penyafort

Són efectivament bescanviables, tal com han dit. De fet, si hom cerca _últim _als diccionaris, veurà que remeten a _darrer_. 

Molt probablement _últim _no era sinó un cultisme en català que s'ha anat emprant més i més en el català parlat per influència del castellà. La tendència, sobre tot entre el jovent, és d'anar deixant de banda la sintaxi i els mots que ens apropen a occitans i francesos, o considerar-los formals, i fer servir cada cop més les formes sinònimes que ens apropen als castellans.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre.

Em perdonareu però jo diria _*intercanviables*_, en comptes del _bescanviables __que heu estat escrivint ._ He consultat L'Alcover: 
*BESCANVIAR *_*v. *tr. _
|| *1. *Donar o rebre una cosa a canvi d'una altra; cast. _cambiar. _Es diu principalment del canvi de monedes. 
|| *2. *met. _Bescanviar _paraules, ullades. etc. Disfressavan son desfici bescambiantse paraulerías, Pons Auca 143. Anaven bescambiant mirades d'estupefacció, Oller Rur. Urb. 124. Un cert nombre per a bescanviar plagasitats, Carner Bonh. 114.
    Fon.: bəskəmbiá (or.).
    Var. form.: _descanviar._


i el http://www.diccionari.cat/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0018301, per allò de l'oficialitat que a més d'ú li encanta:


*      bescanviar *
conjugació   

 [s. XIV; de _canviar_]
 
         [®canviar  ] _   v_ _ tr_ *1 * Donar (alguna cosa) a algú i rebre'n una altra d'ell, com a equivalent, donar i rebre, lliurar i prendre, recíprocament. _Els nuvis bescanviaren llurs anells. Bescanviar una cosa per una altra.  
_ 
*2 * Trametre's o adreçar-se quelcom recíprocament. _Bescanviaren correspondència durant molt de temps. 
_ 






 bes_can_vi_ar.


 i en cap dels dos en dóna la possibilitat de l'ús que en feu. 

Compartisc l'opinió de penyafort. Ens "ascarotem" quan vem que algú es resisteix  a utilitzar el mot semblant al castellà o es nega a donar-li preferència davant d'altre amb més tradició, però menys "_modernor_". Finalment l'anomenat "català light" ha calat i fondo.

Jo no tinc problema en usar ambdós però *darrerament* li done preferència a "darrer"

Salutacions


----------



## Lurrezko

Elxenc said:


> Compartisc l'opinió de penyafort. Ens "ascarotem" quan vem que algú es resisteix  a utilitzar el mot semblant al castellà o es nega a donar-li preferència davant d'altre amb més tradició, però menys "_modernor_". Finalment l'anomenat "català light" ha calat i fondo.



*Últim*, segons el DCVB, ja apareix al Canigó de Verdaguer, fa 130 anys. No tinc prou esma per fer una recerca, però és molt probable que l'ús sigui molt més antic. Jo crec que amb aquesta dada n'hi ha prou per considerar-la paraula catalana de ple dret. Em pregunto què passaria si als fòrums d'altres llengües algú fos titllat de "modern" o de parlar una versió_ light_ de la seva llengua per emprar una paraula documentada al segle XIX, per més que n'hi hagués una altra de més antiga. D'altra banda, a mi em sembla natural que les paraules de les llengües veïnes s'assemblin, i si tinc dos sinònims correctes tant me fa si un és anterior a l'altre. En fi, són punts de vista.

Salut


----------



## Bresca

A part del que heu dit, per analogia entre "darreries" i l'equivalent castellà "postrimerias", diria que "darrer" és més cult o antiquat, però, vaja, que el darrer serà sempre l'últim.


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> *Últim*, segons el DCVB, ja apareix al Canigó de Verdaguer, fa 130 anys. No tinc prou esma per fer una recerca, però és molt probable que l'ús sigui molt més antic. Jo crec que amb aquesta dada n'hi ha prou per considerar-la paraula catalana de ple dret. Em pregunto què passaria si als fòrums d'altres llengües algú fos titllat de "modern" o de parlar una versió_ light_ de la seva llengua per emprar una paraula documentada al segle XIX, per més que n'hi hagués una altra de més antiga. D'altra banda, a mi em sembla natural que les paraules de les llengües veïnes s'assemblin, i si tinc dos sinònims correctes tant me fa si un és anterior a l'altre. En fi, són punts de vista.
> 
> Salut




Mireu. Si seguim el raonament de que perquè una paraula, apareix als escrits ja fa 130 anys, és paraula catalana de dret; i no seré jo qui li negue la catalanitat a últim, també podem trobar a escrits valencians de més de 150 anys  el mot "entonses" i si remeneu en escrits del Principat de fa 200 anys també en trobareu _joies_ castellanes que s'han "esgolat". Llavors que fem ? També li la donem, la catalanitat de dret a _entonses_. Em sembla en molt a sovint ens oblidem que la nostra llengua no podem comparar-la a pèl amb les altres "estatals" com es pretén moltes voltes. La nostra situació no és ni serà la mateixa. Tenim la pressió quotidiana del castellà des de fa ja més de 130 anys, i més i més; ja no en queden de monolingües catalanoparlants a qui recòrrrer. No podem ni devem denostar determinat mot ni perquè siga "antiu" ni perquè siga "modern". Des de Barcelona es llancen moltes paraules, expressions que li donen riquea a la llengua, però també ens hi apleguen d'altres que _déu ni do,_ no deixen de ser un castellanisme, molt estès i adaptat, però castellanismes al cap i  la fi, que no usem ni a Balears i al País Valencià. I estic pensant en el mot "tarda". Fins i tot a invadit la sintaxi. Ja no digueu _*Bon dia*_ a les 5 de la vesprada, en dieu _*Bona tarda*_.

*Entre tots ho farem tot. Tota pedra fa paret.
*
Salutacions


----------



## Bresca

Elxenc said:


> Mireu. Si seguim el raonament de que perquè una paraula, apareix als escrits ja fa 130 anys, és paraula catalana de dret; i no seré jo qui li negue la catalanitat a últim, també podem trobar a escrits valencians de més de 150 anys  el mot "entonses" i si remeneu en escrits del Principat de fa 200 anys també en trobareu _joies_ castellanes que s'han "esgolat". Llavors que fem ? També li la donem, la catalanitat de dret a _entonses_. Em sembla en molt a sovint ens oblidem que la nostra llengua no podem comparar-la a pèl amb les altres "estatals" com es pretén moltes voltes. La nostra situació no és ni serà la mateixa. Tenim la pressió quotidiana del castellà des de fa ja més de 130 anys, i més i més; ja no en queden de monolingües catalanoparlants a qui recòrrrer. No podem ni devem denostar determinat mot ni perquè siga "antiu" ni perquè siga "modern". Des de Barcelona es llancen moltes paraules, expressions que li donen riquea a la llengua, però també ens hi apleguen d'altres que _déu ni do,_ no deixen de ser un castellanisme, molt estès i adaptat, però castellanismes al cap i  la fi, que no usem ni a Balears i al País Valencià. I estic pensant en el mot "tarda". Fins i tot a invadit la sintaxi. Ja no digueu _*Bon dia*_ a les 5 de la vesprada, en dieu _*Bona tarda*_.
> 
> *Entre tots ho farem tot. Tota pedra fa paret.
> *
> Salutacions



Les llengües no evolucionen? Potser vols que parlem con Lo Tirant lo Blanc, tot i mirant la tele, enviant SMS i posant el cicle curt de la rentadora, o què? Perquè, si vols genuinitat, potser caldria que tornèssim al llatí i ens deixèssim de collonades aportades pels bàrbars que van arribar més tard. O, millor encara, reprenem l'íber, que el llatí el van imposar els centralistes de Roma!


----------



## germanbz

A mi a voltes llegint ací i en altres forums, em ve al cap que si molts puristes de la "catalanitat" i del català amb "pedigrí" hagueren viscut al segle V, me'ls imagine indignats amb la gent per la manera tan roïna que parlaven el llatí,de la quantitat de barbarismes i per les inacceptables violacions a les declinacions i preposicions, mirant amb nostàlgia els escrits de Séneca i els clàssics.

A mi este mania de considerar al català "correcte i pur" una llengua "com-hauria-estat-si-no-existira-el-castellà" em sembla una barbaritat llingüística. Els idiomes íbers es vejeren absorvits pel llatí, el llatí es nodrí de tal quantitat de particularitats locals de tal quantitat d'influències que es convertí en "un altra cosa" (i d'esta cosa isqué el occità-català-valencià entre d'altres). Pero sembla que algú o alguns han decidit que en determinat punt el català ha de ser inmutable i no sols no acceptar qualsevol influència actual d'altra llengua (i molt menys del castellà, va de retro llinguístic) inclús, ha de netejar amb caràcter retroactiu a 300 anys vista, i aspai que ha pogut ficar-se alguna paraula malvinguda.

L'experiència està mostrant que entre el català "batúa" dels setanta-huitanta, la homogeneitzación (i evitació de localismes no generals a tot l'àmbit...bla bla bla)  la port i evitació dels mots massa pareguts (mmmm) al castellà, al la fí el català s'acabarà convertint en varios idiomes, segons qui siga el seu usuari.

Per acabar els arguments d'acceptabilidad de barbarismes segons si el castellanisme siga habitual al nord o al sud apleguen a no tindre trellat, pero  bé, mentre els puristes seguixen a la caça de bruixes al diccionari, semblen no vore el que passa al carrer.


----------



## sesperxes

Quan era (més) jove, els incontaminats de la llengua feien creure que calia dir "guixeta" (per no dir "vantanilla"), "planól" (per no dir "planu"), lot (per no dir "llinterna") i coses per l'estil. 
Van venir lingüístes més saberuts ( les subvencions de CiU) i van descobrir que guixeta era un guichet francès i que calia dir "finestreta", que un planól és un prat amb vaquetes (i no un plànol per construir-se una casa) i que els lots són partides de mercaderia. 
Caldrà esperar les noves generacions de lingüistes, a veure si ens deixaran dir "bona tarda" o caldrà dir "bon vespre" (com s'entesten a dir en TV3, on donen fins i tot els mitjos quarts de les hores, que ja són ganes d'embolicar al personal!).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Pensava que es deia "bon dia" al matí, "bona tarda" passades les 12 (o el dinar) i "bon vespre" mes o menys després de les 5 o 6...

Perquè aquest miissatge no sigui completament fora de lloc, a mi "últim" no em sembla un castellanisme. Més aviat penso que es tracta d'una paraula heretada del llatí o d'un préstec tardiu, un cultisme o quelcom per l'estil.


----------

